# ENTP, ESTP, ESFP, or ISTP?



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

Whenever I was taking the personality quiz at humanmetrics , I always found myself questioning my results. When taking tests, I would always either get ENTP, ESTP, or ESFP. I read about all 3 of them and I was confused since all of them had characteristics that seemed to match mine, like the ENTP's love of argument, an ESTP's admission of weakness equivalent to failure to them, and ESFP's being a social butterfly. I heard it was normal for ENTP's to question the results and second guess themselves.

Earlier today, I tried mypersonality.info with and resulted with an ISTP. 

Which traits confuse me the most however, is E/I and T/F. I enjoy socializing but I also enjoy being alone, and I have some characteristics that a thinker AND feeler would have.
After I took the test, I found out that the preferences were ALMOST even.









If anyone of you could possibly guess what it could be? I'll post some of my interests/hobbies and other stuff later...


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

you are going to have characteristics from other types, it's normal. Looks like you might have to look deeper in the cognitive processes that make up the type letters.
ENTP is NeTiFeSi
ESTP is SeTiFeNi
ESFP is SeFiTeNi
ISTP is TiSeNiFe

added: what I read was that if someone is balanced they will have characteristics of other types. It makes sense, people develop into their type, but they still use the other processes (but just not as well), so eventually they will look like types at times.


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

OCEAN results:


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

All these tests aren't very good at pinpointing your type. You'll have to read into cognitive function more. There are links in my signature you can read over to determine which functions you use and phantom_cat already listed the function for you. My initial hunch is that you are one of types that is dominant in a perceiving function (i.e. ExxP) in which case you will feel yourself switching between your logical and feeling functions.


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys, I'm concluding myself as an ESTP.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Choose ENTP, they is badass lol


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

NeonBomb said:


> Choose ENTP, they is badass lol


You are correct in this assertion, but you don't choose ENTP, it chooses you.


----------



## confused_entp (Mar 21, 2011)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> You are correct in this assertion, but you don't choose ENTP, it chooses you.



.....and you better be ready to be picked because fuck me is it great but fuck me it is difficult.


----------

